# Work Permit Rejection



## Anitha001 (May 3, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Could you please let me know if my General Work Permit application will be rejected by Home Affairs, within how many days I can leave South Africa without any issue. 

Thanks & Regards,
Anitha


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Anitha001 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Could you please let me know if my General Work Permit application will be rejected by Home Affairs, within how many days I can leave South Africa without any issue.
> 
> ...


Hi Anitha,

Is there a reason you think you work permit will be rejected?

And, is your tourist visa expired? Or will it be expired soon? (Or whatever visa you are on)


----------



## Anitha001 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

I am in Intra company transfer and my visa will expire on 29th June. I applied for GWP and in case it got rejected ,do I need to go on 29th June or is there any buffer time for me to go back?

Thanks & Regards,
Anitha


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Anitha001 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in Intra company transfer and my visa will expire on 29th June. I applied for GWP and in case it got rejected ,do I need to go on 29th June or is there any buffer time for me to go back?
> 
> ...


So you already are working now in S.A. if you visa expires on June 29th? Why didn't you apply for the same visa you have? Or did your job change and you had to apply for a General Work Permit? I'm almost 100% certain if it is rejected then you would need to leave as soon as you find out. Because you will be out of status and won't have a visa for South Africa.

There are much better experts who can help you with this. But you shouldn't hang around if you don't have a visa.


----------



## IndianinSA (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi
One of my friends had his rejected for the most weird reasons. I think there is a time frame (not sure how long) for the person to appeal a rejection. You could still stay in the country pending the outcome of this appeal if you chose to. You can file an appeal reasoning out that their decision was wrong and submit documentation in support. Otherwise, they normally tell you get out of the country within a stipulated time. I am not sure but I think it was 21 days.


----------



## Angel Sue (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi there

Why do you think your GWP will be rejected? If you follow the law, there should not be a reason for home affairs to reject the application. If it is rejected, you can appeal within 10 working days. However, the appeal can only be done once the rejection letter has been received at the office of application. The 10 working days start when you signed the rejection letter. 

Another thing is, the intra company transfer work permit is the only work permit that cannot be extended and therefore you'll have to change to a different work permit, which you qualify for. 







2fargone said:


> So you already are working now in S.A. if you visa expires on June 29th? Why didn't you apply for the same visa you have? Or did your job change and you had to apply for a General Work Permit? I'm almost 100% certain if it is rejected then you would need to leave as soon as you find out. Because you will be out of status and won't have a visa for South Africa.
> 
> There are much better experts who can help you with this. But you shouldn't hang around if you don't have a visa.


----------

